

Scientology Suspended from Twitter for "Strange Activity" - skitzzo
http://smackdown.blogsblogsblogs.com/2010/02/25/scientology-suspended-for-strange-activity/

======
noonespecial
They just need to connect a voltmeter to the server and purge it of
"tweetans".

~~~
nfnaaron
I think those are ohmmeters, actually. I forget what _they_ call them, but the
one they used on me to show me that I need help was an ohmmeter. I declined
the help; I was only there because a smokin' hot blonde woman at Balboa Park
invited me. Back in the seventies.

~~~
mvandemar
I think that it is likely that many religious organizations learned 'sex
sells' much earlier than the marketing industry even.

~~~
electromagnetic
Yeah it's sort of a, "You see that blonde, yeah she likes you too . . . okay
now you're interested come see me in the morning, cause you're sure as shit
going to hell cause she's easy!"

------
gcampbell
I'd recommend adding "from Twitter" to the title, as otherwise it's unclear
what sort of suspension this refers to.

EDIT: looks like somebody made the change - thanks!

------
Estragon
The OP implies that this is an unsurprising development. Has there been
particularly strange activity on the scientology account over the past little
while?

~~~
nfnaaron
I read it that the writer was implying that Scientology in general practices
strange activity, so strange activity at a particular venue is not surprising.

------
dasil003
This blog post was more worthy of being a tweet.

